# Colnago C59 150



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Special edition for 150 th anniv of Unification of Italy
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/03/colnago-c59-150-unification-of-italy.html


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool DI2. Unification of Italy!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool bike with DI2! Unification of Italy! Like ravioli in miso soup.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, see this at Colnago recently. Lovely colour


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

nicensleazy said:


> Yes, see this at Colnago recently. Lovely colour


It is interesting that the limited editions are Di2 specific--this one and the white version on the Colnago site. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe is because they know DI2 and SR11 are build on the same geographic place ?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> maybe is because they know DI2 and SR11 are build on the same geographic place ?


As far as I know, Dura Ace is still manufactured in Osaka. Don't know about Super Record, with these hazy Italian definitions of country of origin. . I have no doubt that low end stuff from both companies are made in China, not even Taiwan, but I think the top end groups are still manufactured in the respective home countries. Campagnolo ain't made in Japan.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

some nice pics


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

"MADE IN ITALY". That gets bigger and bigger with each frame! If nobody cares, then why the insecurity? Oh I forgot. It's supposed to be a good thing. Would never know these days.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Size matters!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Tyres are Vittorias BTW


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Vittorias as in Made in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 150th colors on it really come in tha high mettalic or metalflke like i see in online pictures? any reply by someone that as actually seen one in person would be helpful! AS IM THINKING OF ORDERING ONE in that color!


----------



## chrisv (Apr 16, 2006)

It is similar to the metalic spekle you see on waterski boats.


----------



## nickie (Oct 17, 2005)

*My first Colnago*

I got a C59 150TH size 48s. Unfortunately I have never posted in this forum and so per forum policy, I have to make 10 posts before I can show you a photo or a link that shows this beauty. Anyway, she is configured as follows:
C59 150TH 48s
SR 11 with 50/34 crank and 11/25 cassette, red hoods, red cable housing
White Fi'zik Arione CX with carbon braided rails
Deda 35 carbon handlebar
Deda 35 stem
Colnago bar tape
Campy Bora One wheelset with GP4000 tubs
Look Keo pedals
Elite carbon bidon cage.

Nice to hear from you guys.


----------

